# Upgrade/Repair disk problem: HDVR2



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Within the past year I've had problems with two of my three DirecTiVo units. I've successfully fixed my DSR6000 and installed a new disk; however, the HDVR2 has given me fits.

The hard disk was failing, and I'd wanted to upgrade it anyway. My other HDVR2 was zippered and had been upgraded to 6.4a by slices, so I used MFSLive to make a "quick backup," since I had programs on that unit I hadn't yet watched. I restored the 6.4a image to a new, larger hard drive and installed it in the HDVR2. I'd read somewhere that I'd need to do a "clear and delete everything" due to the backup coming from another unit, and I did so. Then I was forced to go through guided setup. So far, so good.

Then I got to the forced call-in part. I thought I'd be okay since the zippered image I'd applied was already set up for USB networking. Nope. The stupid thing acted as if no network adapter was installed, and _insists _ on 'dialing' the call. The modem had been working on that unit just fine before the 'upgrade;' now phone call attempts fail with 'could not negotiate' error messages. I've picked up an extension and listened as the calls progress and everything sounds fine to my ear.

Fine, I said. I'll try an external modem. I found on-line instructions on how to do that, and even have a couple of older USR Sportster modems that should work with the instructions. I followed the instructions expressly, and spent hours trying to get the TiVo and modem(s) synced up. When I finally did so, the modems had to be switched on just before the TiVo was instructed to dial, otherwise the sync-up failed. When the calls were completed, again I got 'negotiation' failure messages. At that point I decided that the modems were questionable and put them away.

Finally I re-restored the image and tried doing everything just short of the 'clear/delete everything.' That didn't help. Any attempt to use the DVR functions gives me an 'error 51.' I noticed that I have an option in the phone setup screen to use a network adapter instead of the phone. I choose that option, the recorder calls in, says the 'call' succeeded. But I still can't use the DVR functions. Those options, by the way, didn't exist after the previous C&DE. I called DirecTV and told them I'd done a C&DE and the screen message said I had a hardware problem, error #51. Their instructions? "You'll have to clear and delete everything again."

So I appear to be back where I started. Is there any other hack or workaround I can employ to get this stuipd thing to use the network adapter after a C&DE for its call?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Since your TiVo is zippered, you should be able to use a script called 51killer or something like that. You may need to look over on the other forum (DDB) to find it.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

wscannell said:


> Since your TiVo is zippered, you should be able to use a script called 51killer or something like that. You may need to look over on the other forum (DDB) to find it.


Thanks for the pointer! I'll check it out and let you know what happens.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

wscannell--

That did the trick--thanks!


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Sbmocp said:


> Is there any other hack or workaround I can employ to get this stuipd thing to use the network adapter after a C&DE for its call?


HDVR2's can only dial in through the modem. Because you Zippered the unit it shows the option for using the network, but it won't work.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

unclemoosh said:


> HDVR2's can only dial in through the modem. Because you Zippered the unit it shows the option for using the network, but it won't work.


Could this be the reason for a lingering problem I'm having...?

I noticed tonight that I had a mail message, demanding I make a daily call soon as nothing had been done in 2 weeks. I checked my setup info. The machine shows an ethernet connection, proper IP address, et cetera. However, it says that "dial tone failed." I take it through setup and reassign network parameters, but when it comes to test it will give me an N24 error: "Problem with ethernet adapter" or "adapter not found." However, I can FTP and telnet to it, see it through TivoWebPlus, etc.

Since I cannot dial in (and two weekends of dinking with an external modem have already been wasted on this), are there any other options open to me?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Sbmocp said:


> Since I cannot dial in (and two weekends of dinking with an external modem have already been wasted on this), are there any other options open to me?


Search for fakecall.


----------

